

Ask HN: Mac App Store Jailbreak [poll] - mrpollo

How long do you think it will take before someone Jailbreaks the Mac App Store?<p>Never<p>&#62; 1 month<p>&#60; less than a week<p>&#62; 24 hours<p>&#60; 24 hours<p>too late, they did that yesterday!<p>i dont care, ill buy those apps either way<p>Answer here:
http://twtpoll.com/potive<p>and... <i>does it matter?</i>
======
spooneybarger
while people are voting on this, can someone explain enough about the mac app
store to explain what you would be jailbreaking?

~~~
mrpollo
i guess i used the wrong term, should have said, when will piracy hit the mac
app store

~~~
spooneybarger
day 1? at least AFAIK there are no anti-piracy measures.

i'd love to hear from someone who isn't speaking out of their ass though.

